# Advanced Volume Training



## K1 (Jan 26, 2013)

by WarriorFX

German Volume Training is a method of strength and mass building endorsed by Charles Poliquin. Gains of 10 pounds or more in six weeks are not unusual. Poliquin’s research into strength training is extraordinary to say the least. His methods work. The following is based on his advanced GVT protocol. This routine is meant for advanced athletes with strong mind-muscle connections and abilities to cope with intense training. If training progression has stalled, then a new routine may be in order to get back on track. It may be necessary to take a few days of recovery and detraining, before beginning an advanced volume training split. One step back – three steps forward.

GVT works through a process of progressive fatigue, over several sets using the same load. Lactate levels build up causing an increase in testosterone and growth hormone, anabolic hormones supporting muscle gain and fat loss. With proper loads and rest intervals, an adrenal response also occurs with increased neural efficiency. The first few sets should be relatively easy – on purpose. By the fifth or sixth set, muscular failure should be evident. But then the real magic of GVT occurs: a rebound in strength by the seventh or eighth set. It can feel uncanny but should be a welcomed event; an appropriate response brought about by the training theory.

Advanced GVT, using lower repetitions per set than a standard GVT routine, is a very demanding program. Recovery days will need to be frequent until a better assessment can be made. Retraining too soon will cause overreaching symptoms to emerge. Poliquin suggests training each body part every five days, but only performing the same exercise every 10 days. Exercises completed within two workouts will be similar, but different enough to recruit a different motor pool.

Keep within target rep counts, adding small increments each week. Dropping below target rep counts will help, as long as there is a strict adherence to the rest intervals. However, your workout should progressively try and obtain the heavier load at the target rep count before proceeding. The same load for more reps is a significant gain in limit strength – especially over 10 sets! But if repetitions are taken too high, the sets will not be intense enough for an advanced trainee to maximize gains.

As always, use a training journal and only count the reps performed in strict form.

Diet

Typical method: high-protein and high-calorie diet. Protein, carbs and fats are restricted enough to maintain a zone-type ratio of 40-30-30. Since keeping total calorie intake high is priority, some days carbs will be higher.
Cardio Training

Minimize aerobic training during the cycle but still perform with an attempt to simply maintain current conditioning.
Volume Training

Rest Intervals: There is minimal rest between sets (about 60-100 seconds between supersets; for example, A-1, A-2, 60 seconds rest then repeat), which gives a process of accumulative fatigue. Proper rest intervals must be strictly enforced to get the desired effect.

Tempo: For long range movements such as squats, dips and pull-ups, a 4-0-X-0 tempo is used; lower the weight in four seconds and immediately change direction and lift explosively for the concentric portion. Use a 3-0-X-0 tempo for movements such as curls and triceps extensions. Advanced trainees, because of their enhanced neurological efficiency, should only use explosive concentric tempos.

Number of Exercises: A limited number of exercises per body part are performed. Therefore, exercises that recruit a lot of muscle mass are preferred.

Overload Mechanism: Flat pyramids are used for each session – the load never changes. Once you are able to do 10 sets of x reps, adhering to the constant rest intervals, loads are increased on the bar by about 8 percent, and the process repeats. Forced reps, negatives, or burns are avoided; as the volume of the work will take care of the hypertrophy and result in deep muscle soreness without having to resort to set prolongation techniques.

Extreme Stretching: After completing a routine, extreme static stretching is finished for 40-60 seconds per muscle. This helps stretch the muscle fascia and prepare it for increased muscle growth.

Following is the routine:

Complete Alpha days, Bravo days and then repeat (variable rest days).
Continue making the rep/load adjustments with small variations from the outline.

Alpha: Chest, Back and Delts

A-1: Flat Barbell Presses
10 sets of 5 on a 40X0 tempo
A-2: Bent Barbell Rows
10 sets of 5 on a 40X0 tempo
Rest ~100 seconds

B-1: Incline Dumbbell Flyes
3 sets of 8 on a 40X0 tempo
B-2: Reverse Rear Delt Flyes
3 sets of 8 on a 40X0 tempo
Rest ~90 seconds

Military Dumbbell Press
3 sets of 8 on a 40X0 tempo

Alpha: Legs

A-1: Barbell Squats
10 sets of 5 on a 40X0 tempo
A-2: Hammer Strength Leg Curls
10 sets of 5 on a 40X0 tempo
Rest ~100 seconds

B-1: Hammer Strength Leg Extensions
3 sets of 8 on a 30X0 tempo
B-2: Romanian Deadlifts
3 sets of 8 on a 40X0 tempo
Rest ~90 seconds

Seated Calve Raise
3 sets of 15 on a 30X0 tempo

Alpha: Arms and Abs

A-1: Incline Dumbbell Curls
10 sets of 5 on a 30X0 tempo
A-2: Close Grip Bench Press
10 sets of 5 on a 30X0 tempo
Rest ~100 seconds

B-1: Cambered Reverse Curls
3 sets of 8 on a 30X0 tempo
B-2: High Pulley Triceps Extensions
3 sets of 8 on a 30X0 tempo
Rest ~90 seconds

Hanging Straight Leg Lifts
3 sets of max on a 40X0 tempo

Bravo: Chest, Back and Delts

A-1: Incline Dumbbell Presses
10 sets of 5 on a 40X0 tempo
A-2: Wide Grip Pull-Ups
10 sets of 5 on a 40X0 tempo
Rest ~100 seconds

B-1: Hammer Strength Presses
3 sets of 8 on a 40X0 tempo
B-2: Hammer Strength Rows
3 sets of 8 on a 30X0 tempo
Rest ~90 seconds

Military Barbell Press
3 sets of 8 on a 40X0 tempo

Bravo: Legs

A-1: Leg Press
10 sets of 5 on a 40X0 tempo
A-2: Hammer Strength Leg Curls
10 sets of 5 on a 30X0 tempo
Rest ~100 seconds

B-1: Hammer Strength Hack Squats
3 sets of 8 on a 40X0 tempo
B-2: Back Extensions
3 sets of 8 on a 40X0 tempo
Rest ~90 seconds

Leg Press Calve Raise
3 sets of 15 on a 30X0 tempo

Bravo: Arms and Abs

A-1: Standing Barbell Curls
10 sets of 5 on a 30X0 tempo
A-2: Incline Cambered Triceps Extensions
10 sets of 5 on a 30X0 tempo
Rest ~100 seconds

B-1: Standing Dumbbell Hammer Curls
3 sets of 8 on a 30X0 tempo
B-2: Low Pulley Triceps Extensions
3 sets of 8 on a 30X0 tempo
Rest ~90 seconds

Hanging Straight Leg Lifts
1 set of max on a static hold in the contracted position


----------

